# Custom NIC cage built off pet store cage!!



## oreodwarf (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey everyone this is my first nic so let me know how it looks. I built it off of a ''my first pet home'' store bought cage. I quickly realized that wasn't big enough, so the nic has 2 floored and 2 shelves for Oreo to get some excercise in while I'm not home.


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome! You have a lucky bun.


----------



## countrybuns (Oct 13, 2010)

Great space!! You have one lucky bun!


----------



## oreodwarf (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanx guys she really loves it!! Plenty of space for her now


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2010)

Simply awesome.


----------

